
Ask HN: Building a site like Airbnb and Etsy with JAMStack? - colesantiago
Been reading lots of articles around JAMStack[0] (JavaScript, API&#x27;s and  Markup) and I&#x27;m pretty excited about it.<p>I am thinking about building an Airbnb or Etsy like site with JAMStack and planning to host this on Netlify but unsure about how to go about doing the API part of JAMStack.<p>Is there any pointers on this or I going about this the wrong way?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jamstack.org&#x2F;
======
verdverm
You have to bring your own, Firebase, hasura, and Prisma are good options for
building out something quick. Netlify does not host backends, iirc, so you
will have to do something there. The above 3 all have hosting options, the
first is only hosted, the other 2 are open source. Prisma 2 was just released.

You will still need to implement much of the logic.

------
satvikpendem
Just note that if you're making something that needs to rebuild, such as a
blog, it will take time for new pages to build into static sites. You can get
around this by making template files into which the API will dump data.

I would advise you check out Gatsby for JAMStack, they seem to be the best for
this stack currently.

------
quickthrower2
Sounds like a job for firebase. That should provide the apis you need off the
shelf. Or write your own api in nodejs

